# PTSB reduce 'Switch' account holders interest rate to 0.25%



## Lightning (17 Oct 2010)

The Sunday Business Post is reporting that PTSB will reduce the interest rate on the PTSB 'switch current account' from 2% to 0.25% on January 1st 2011.

PTSB have already reduced the interest rate to zero for new customers. 

All the more reason not to be keeping savings in a current account.


----------



## theresa1 (17 Oct 2010)

The PTSB Everyday Bank Account which is now the PTSB current account on offer must be the worst current account in the market today and at one time they had the best offer. Personaly I think the Regulator should step in when they are asking people to use their Visa Debit Card 18 times per quarter as one condition to qualify for FREE Banking.


----------



## Lightning (18 Oct 2010)

Also, PTSB are adding additional overdraft charges for their Switch customers.


----------



## desperatedan (19 Nov 2010)

Really, I have just e-mailed them, shown below:



> Hello there,
> 
> I am a PTSB Switch Current Account customer in xxxxxxxxx, with Open24 on-line access.
> 
> ...



Replies from PTSB below:



> Dear Desperate,
> 
> Thank you very much for your email.
> 
> ...






> Dear Desperate
> 
> Thank you very much for your email.
> 
> ...


----------



## theresa1 (26 Oct 2012)

www.permanenttsb.ie/waystobank/online-banking/


"Register for credit interest: register in no time to earn credit on your current account"

Do they still pay interest on current a/c's and if not then why would you register as they still have this on the website?


----------



## Lightning (26 Oct 2012)

PTSB dont publish current account legacy rates on their website any more. 

I am pretty sure the rate is still 0.25% for the Switch account up to 1,500 EUR. There have no notifications of a rate change.

BTW, the PTSB Teen Current Account pays 3.00% up to 20,000 EUR !!


----------



## theresa1 (27 Oct 2012)

I think in order to get the interest you have to carry out so many transaction's and because of this my Mother never registered.


----------



## Lightning (27 Oct 2012)

theresa1 said:


> I think in order to get the interest you have to carry out so many transaction's and because of this my Mother never registered.



There is no transaction count requirement for the PTSB legacy Switch account.


----------

